# Solved layman geht nach Update nicht mehr

## Tinitus

Hallo,

nach einem Update inkl. etc. update Synct layman nach /var/lib/layman

Habe ich in /etc/layman/layman.cfg umgestellt nach

```

/usr/local/portage/layman

```

inder make.conf steht dann:

```

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/myoverlay"

####layman

source /usr/local/portage/layman/make.conf

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman"

```

Leider findet emerge jetzt kein paket mehr dort...

Was habe ich da falsch gemacht?

G. rolandLast edited by Tinitus on Wed Oct 20, 2010 6:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## franzf

was sagt 

```
layman -l
```

wie sieht die /usr/local/portage/layman/make.conf aus?

/usr/local/portage/layman ist selber eigentlich kein Overlay, das eingebunden werden muss, den Eintrag kannst du aus PORTDIR_OVERLAY entfernen.

Musst du sogar... Damn, der überschreibt dir die ganze Variable (AFAIK expandiert die sich nicht selber automatisch, genommen wird was am Ende drin steht - und das ist so wie es jetzt ist falsch.

----------

## Tinitus

 *franzf wrote:*   

> was sagt 
> 
> ```
> layman -l
> ```
> ...

 

```

layman -l

* amielke-overlay           [Git       ] (git://github.com/amielke/amielke-overlay.git 

```

aber eix-update und emerge wollen nichts davon wissen  :Wink: 

G. Roland

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi Tinitus,

ja das kenn ich auch, ist jedesmal wieder spannend.

Afair kannst du das wie folgt fixen:

Estmal alle layman Einträge deiner make.conf sowie die Local Overlay und PORTDIR_OVERLAY auskommentieren.

Dann mit nano -w /etc/layman/layman.cfg dafür sorgen dass der Pfad nun auf /var/lib/layman zeigt.

Jetzt erst mal Layman synchen: layman -S

Dann ein overly hinzufügen (auch wenn du's noch garnicht brauchst) und danach gleich wieder entfernen, z.B.

layman -a kde

layman -d kde

Dann den Eintrag in die make.conf aufnehmen, z.B. mit echo "source /var/lib/layman/make.conf" >> /etc/make.conf

Dann ein eix-update und alles sollte wieder normal sein, falls du eix nutzt.

Hier noch ein wichtiger Hinweis:

Wenn Du ein (eigenes) lokales Overlay mit PORTDIR_OVERLAY="xxx" in der make.conf hinzufügen möchte, ist es wichtig, das der PORTDIR_OVERLAY Eintrag über dem "source" Eintrag steht, ansonsten würden die Overlays aus layman nicht mit berücksichtigt werden.

Also dann so:

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/local-overlay"

source /var/lib/layman/make.conf

Hoffe es hilft dir,

Andy.

----------

## 69719

Man sollte auch den richtigen Pfad in die make.conf eintragen.

```

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/amielke-overlay"

```

----------

## Tinitus

 *escor wrote:*   

> Man sollte auch den richtigen Pfad in die make.conf eintragen.
> 
> ```
> 
> PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/amielke-overlay"
> ...

 

Hm..ich glaube ....das stimmt so nicht...sonst erkennt er ja die anderen Overlays nicht mehr.

Übrigens nachdem ich layman neu installiert hatte ging es wieder wie gewohnt...lustig.

Danke an Euch für die guten Tipps. 

G. Roland

----------

## 69719

Vertrau mir, ist so. Es funktioniert nur bei dir, da du ein

```

source /usr/local/portage/layman/make.conf 

```

in deine make.conf eingebaut hast und layman genau diesen Wer in der /usr/local/portage/layman/make.conf  speichert.

```

PORTDIR_OVERLAY = "[path] [different-path] [etc...]"

              Defines the directories in which user made ebuilds may be stored and not overwriten when `emerge --sync` is run.  This  is  a

              space delimited list of directories.

              Defaults to no value.

```

/usr/local/portage/layman ist ja nur die zentrale Ablagestelle für die Overlays die von layman verwaltet werden.

Das Overlay selbst ist das Verzeichnis in dem die Kategorien/Verzeichnisse wie z.B. kde-base, app-crypt, x11-base liegen, sprich /usr/local/portage/layman/amielke-overlay.

----------

